# Are You Ready for the Fireworks?



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

In anticipation of July 4th fireworks, I reblogged an article I did last year on how to photograph them.

Some samples:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oooh.....
aaahh.....


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And samples from today's blog (Pictures taken on Wednesday):


----------



## SandraJShaw0 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! perfect you really did capture the greatness of the fireworks. And thank you for sharing your blog on how to do it. I am also a photographer but not that great photographer. I focused on Landscape Photography and maybe next time i will also share my picture.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Great, Sandra.  We'd all love to see your shots.  Post away, 'cause we all love the beauty of a well-taken photograph.


----------

